# Adam Audio Contest



## chibear

Last year's was fun.

https://www.adam-audio.com/en/soundtrack-competition-2017/


----------



## D-Mott

Thought I would give it a go


----------



## fedacuric

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ckiraly

Just having a little fun...


----------



## fedacuric

ckiraly said:


> Just having a little fun...




Sounds huge, nicely done.


----------



## J-M

I completely missed this...My week is filled with other stuff but guess I'll try to do a little clip! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ckiraly

fedacuric said:


> Sounds huge, nicely done.



Thanks!


----------



## fedacuric

Here's mine:


I tried making something mean and hard-hitting, and ended up with something soft and cute


----------



## J-M

fedacuric said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> I tried making something mean and hard-hitting, and ended up with something soft and cute




That's how all of my tracks end up... :D Nice clip!


----------



## fedacuric

MrLinssi said:


> That's how all of my tracks end up... :D Nice clip!



Thanks!
Think I'll start my next track with a shot-gun sample to set the mood


----------



## chibear

Here's my try:


----------



## Steinmetzify

Forgot I did one for this lol.


----------



## J-M

Great sounding tracks we have here...Here's my take on this:


----------



## ckiraly

MrLinssi said:


> Great sounding tracks we have here...Here's my take on this:




Very nice!


----------



## Fab

man, has it been a year already!


----------



## maro

Congratulation to all. Nice Tracks. This is my contribution:


----------



## kepler

I feel sorry for the judge. Good entries this year...and a whole boat-load of them! This was my take on the picture. Good luck everyone!


----------



## AKM

Another one:


----------



## Knomes

Hi to everyone!
This is my try:
soundtrack

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nyxl

I saw this post a few days ago and now came up with this


----------



## spaunsam7

All these entries sound great so far, here is my take on it.


----------



## Mars

My first time in an audio contest  
Here is my entry.


----------



## BrianPharai

Hey everyone! Here's my spin on it


----------



## Mundano

wow... over 500 entries and counting... here is mine!


----------



## Grim_Universe

Is it even possible to win?  Whatever, it was fun.


----------



## dtcomposer

I saw this thread yesterday and Papa needs some new studio monitors so what the hell.


----------



## storyteller

Great tracks so far! Here is my quickmix. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## BlueStar

Heard some great entries. Here mine just for fun


----------



## desert

@Jdiggity1 _show these noobs who's da real king is_


----------



## ckiraly

These are all awesome pieces! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jdiggity1

desert said:


> @Jdiggity1 _show these noobs who's da real king is_


no.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

When’s the deadline? May give it a go.


----------



## mac

@Puzzlefactory 24 minutes ago


----------



## Puzzlefactory




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I was so gutted I missed out on this. I started on a track and Ableton kept crashing the project on me after saving the first time.

My machine had updated to High Sierra, which I had wiped and installed Sierra again, but was having random restarts of the machine during the day while at work.

So long story short, even after 3 nights of trying to get my machine back up and running (which I finally did Friday) I missed the time to finish  

Until next year...


----------



## aaronventure

It's still up, I think. You can still submit. And it's still 21st in Germany.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Oh yeah, I have till midnight.


----------



## storyteller

Puzzlefactory said:


> Oh yeah, I have till midnight.


The longer disclaimer document says 2pm CET.... so you may want to put the pedal to the metal


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom

Her is my orchestral take.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AdamAlake

Found out about the competetion 2 and a half hour before the deadline, managed to make something in time. Fun.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

aaronventure said:


> It's still up, I think. You can still submit. And it's still 21st in Germany.


Was at work and didn't manage to get much more than an idea down as I had all those issues :/


----------



## akvalley

Here's mine. I meant to improve the mix last week, but life came at me quickly.


----------



## J-M

Really interesting to hear all the different interpretations of the picture! Great stuff!


----------



## ptram

As a serial loser, I love to attend to competitions!

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/pt-black-monolith-adamaudio-soundtrack-30s-mp3.10502/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Mundano

Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow...


----------



## Jdiggity1

Winners: https://www.adam-audio.com/en/news/industry/soundtrack-competition-2017-the-winners/

Well done!


----------



## D-Mott

I don't know if it's just me, but I felt the 1st place winner's composition did no paint the picture at all. I thought 2nd and 3rd did a much more interesting approach.


----------



## merlinhimself

Im always so late to find out about these contests :/


----------



## BenG

Just saw this thread and thought I share my entry! _(Better late than never...)_
There were some really great entries this year and it is great to hear everyone's take on it!


----------



## LamaRose

D-Mott said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I felt the 1st place winner's composition did no paint the picture at all. I thought 2nd and 3rd did a much more interesting approach.



Had the exact same thought... the winner had zero musical reference to the photo.


----------



## ptram

Congratulation to the winners! They received very beautiful prizes for their good work!

I too was convinced the picture was asking for a more abstract music companion, but it seems a more epic/narrative one was the most appreciated. This is a good lesson on how hard it is to meet a customer's requirements.


----------

